# Blitzsafe install problems



## aethelwulf (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok, so I got some new toys from Enfig for Christmas this year! Bought the Blitzsafe v3 for my jetta and have been using it with my zune for the past couple weeks. It works great, I love it. However! After the install 2 things happened:
1) radio reception is gone. mostly doesn't bother me, but sometimes I do like to listen to NPR. I can still do it since my zune has a FM receiver, but I'd like to be able to just use my car radio. I checked the connections and could find anything loose, but maybe I'm missing something?
2) my car no longer "beep"s when I lock the doors. I don't even know how this one could have happened, but it did.
Car info:
2001 jetta GLX
Stock monsoon single DIN
w/Single in-dash CD player
help!








ps. I do own a VAG-com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Blitzsafe install problems (aethelwulf)*

the blitzsafe unit should cause either of those problems
the blitzsafe unit connects to the back of the radio at the external CD changer port
for the radio reception, check the antenna connection, it is fragile and could be misaligned behind the radio
for the alarm beep, check to make sure the radio is in the dash fully, there is a small micro switch that needs to be in the propper position for the car to know the radio is in the dash for the alarm to be "happy"


----------



## aethelwulf (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, I know that the unit didn't directly cause the problems, sorry if I implied that. It is connected to the external CD changer and it's working great. I'll look into those other two issues to try and fix it. Can you give me some guidance on which connection is the radio antenna? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (aethelwulf)*

tha radio connection is a the sinle black wire with the right angle connection on it, it connects to the bottom outside of the radio opposite the cd chnager/ power/ speaker connections


----------

